# H20 Express Bibs & Parka?



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

I thinking about getting the bibs & parka and was just wondering if anybody had these and what you think of them? How warm are they, and how waterproof are they?


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

In my opinion best rain gear you can buy! I guide 250+ days a year and were the heck out of them. They were a big help today that's for sure!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I have had a set since October and I love them. No issues here...


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Bibs & Parka*

The bibs and parka is this good for really cold weather or is this mostly for summer use. I need something to help keep this old body warm in cold waters of LL . Also what type of foot gear is best in cold weather to have? I'm also in need of this also.

Alan


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the Frogg Toggs...lightweight, block out all the wind, warm, yet not cumbersome. Covered zipper, to keep, all the rain out! All this and they roll up in a 12"X 8" X 8" roll. Cant beat 'um.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the h2o overalls. I work and fish in them. Love them. Worth the $70


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> I like the Frogg Toggs...lightweight, block out all the wind, warm, yet not cumbersome. Covered zipper, to keep, all the rain out! All this and they roll up in a 12"X 8" X 8" roll. Cant beat 'um.


how good is this for cold weather T-Bone?


----------

